# Knitted Coat finally finished



## shana (Mar 11, 2014)

I created the design of this coat and it took me 2 years to complete. I used an Aran stitch pattern I found off the internet.

I'm just not sure if I want the coat ties with the pom pom at the end. I did one pom pom just to see - any opinions ?

Pictures are below!


----------



## shana (Mar 11, 2014)

Forgot to attach pictures.


----------



## Msharratt (Oct 15, 2012)

Is there a pictures?


----------



## knottydoll (Aug 17, 2011)

Personally, i like the pom pom....and the coat is just gorgeous!&#128536;


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow! Just gorgeous! I like the "poof."


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

Beautiful coat! The Pom Pom adds a touch of whimsy!


----------



## shana (Mar 11, 2014)

knottydoll said:


> Personally, i like the pom pom....and the coat is just gorgeous!😘


Thank you for pointing out the right word.. Still learning all the terminology for knitting.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful coat! :thumbup: Great job..


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Outstanding!! I too like the poof.


----------



## Msharratt (Oct 15, 2012)

It is lovely, I think the Pom pom's are fine.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

WOW!!! It is beautiful!
I personally like the cord without the pom poms. There is so much interesting texture in the garment that the pom poms distracts and pulls the eye away.
Just my thoughts


----------



## ozgal (Jun 21, 2011)

Beautiful coat and I love the pom pom.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Your coat is stunning! Absolutely beautiful. I'm not a pom pom fan, but whatever you decide, the coat will be perfect!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

beautiful!!!


----------



## shana (Mar 11, 2014)

Tove said:


> WOW!!! It is beautiful!
> I personally like the cord without the pom poms. There is so much interesting texture in the garment that the pom poms distracts and pulls the eye away.
> Just my thoughts


Thank you. I agree with you. Actually the cord was run through the holes that are there because of the aran stitch. I don't have to have a cord through them I will leave it without the cord.


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

Such lovely work. You should be very proud and wear it with pride.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

That is a magnificent coat. I can understand why it took that long to make. I would use pom poms. Either way would work.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Wonderful! Can you do 2 ties, one less formal with the Pom Pom and one more classic?


----------



## shana (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you all for the kind words. I appreciate your support . I recently learnt how to knit . I like to create my own design , so I have to guess the increases and decreases etc. this coat fits good even though it is one or two size bigger than what I wear. But I wanted it loose and comfortable.
I couldn't find white buttons that size so I bought wooden buttons and painted them white.


----------



## Shirls Purls (Aug 19, 2012)

WOW!! Absolutely stunning!!
I can see why it took you 2 yrs. to knit this gorgeous creation!
I would leave the pom poms on... it shows that you have a draw string to cinch the jacket...and complete the looks.
If no pom-poms, you would not be able to see the draw string and it would look unfinished...
My opinion anyway.
What is your next project? And is this jacket for you? Or for someone?
Again, simply beautiful... good job! (smile)


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful coat. I like the pom pom.


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

WOW! You are a fabulous knitter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!jude


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

You have done a beautiful job with this coat! I personally think that the pom pom takes away from the design.


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

shana said:


> Thank you all for the kind words. I appreciate your support . I recently learnt how to knit . I like to create my own design , so I have to guess the increases and decreases etc. this coat fits good even though it is one or two size bigger than what I wear. But I wanted it loose and comfortable.
> I couldn't find white buttons that size so I bought wooden buttons and painted them white.


Wow! I am in awe. And you recently learned to knit?! I recently learned and I am still doing headbands and hats!

:lol:


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

What a beautiful coat! I like it both ways so with or without pom-poms, it is still wonderful. you are very talented.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Wonderful work.

You have enough of a "design eye" to create this gorgeous garment, *you* know whether you like it better with or without the pompom.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

beautiful !

yep pom pom :thumbup:


----------



## shana (Mar 11, 2014)

Shirley Purls! This coat is for myself. I bought a fleece coat to wear around the house, it was bigger and loose, I loved it because it was so comfortable. That is why I made this a bit bigger. I will wear it and post the picture sometime.
It took two years because I did not knit everyday. I also paint large watercolor paintings which are very detailed and I make bead necklaces.
I needed a break from it every now and then. I had to open the part of sleeves ones and I did the button bands twice. I find button bands more difficult to figure out the length and to sew them on.
My next project is a knitted bolero with King Cole opium yarn in white color. 
I have cut the pattern on paper from a ready made thin knit fabric bolero, that has very nice shape and I will follow the increase, decrease from that paper pattern.
I am also sewing some tops. I will post pictures of those too.


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## shana (Mar 11, 2014)

Hilary4 said:


> Wonderful work.
> 
> You have enough of a "design eye" to create this gorgeous garment, *you* know whether you like it better with or without the pompom.


If you have seen my show-off blog I made top down reglan sleeve sweater with a crocheted necklace in the front but attached high neck collar (knitted)in the back.
I also embroidered it. That was my first project.


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Fabulous.Love the design.Beautiful knitting.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Lovely design, I like it better without


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Gorgeous coat. Yes, I prefer the pom pom finish but it is really up to you.
Either way, it will look great.


----------



## Slidell411 (Sep 29, 2013)

Wow, just bea-u-ti-ful!


----------



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

Yes! to the pom-pom. It will compliment the drawstring and the peplum effect perfectly. It is a beautiful jacket.


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Beautiful coat! No pom pom. It distracts from the beauty of the patterns.


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Fabulous :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Tove said:


> WOW!!! It is beautiful!
> I personally like the cord without the pom poms. There is so much interesting texture in the garment that the pom poms distracts and pulls the eye away.
> Just my thoughts


I agree its beautiful and prefer it without the pom pom. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dev7316 (Sep 2, 2011)

Really beautiful. Love the cables


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

knottydoll said:


> Personally, i like the pom pom....and the coat is just gorgeous!😘


Ditto


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

No pom pom on this stunning jacket for me, although I can see that it might have a practical use to stop the cords disappearing.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

You did a wonderful job!!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Beautiful coat,doe snt need pom-poms.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Your coat is beautiful. I think the pom poms are a bit much, but the cord needs something to finish it off. I think a tassel might be better than a pom pom.


----------



## sandie r. (Dec 3, 2011)

What a beautiful sweater. Loved loved it. I personally would not put Pom poms on.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Totally awesome! You did an amazing job on your beautiful coat! Be very, very proud!! You will surely get many, many compliments on it! I think I like it better without the pom poms myself. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow!! Beautiful.


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

With or withoup pom poms it's fabulous!


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

Tove said:


> WOW!!! It is beautiful!
> I personally like the cord without the pom poms. There is so much interesting texture in the garment that the pom poms distracts and pulls the eye away.
> Just my thoughts


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I think it is beautiful with or without but like better without. Your work is amazing.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Super job on your coat! It looks wonderful.


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful work so many cables I love it. I am not very keen on pompoms on an adult garment I think that it detracts from the design leather tabs on the ends of the cord would add a finishing effect for the cord. Whatever you decide to do you should be proud of your knitting skills


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Beautiful. I too think I prefer it without the pompon.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

THat is a beautiful coat. I like the pompoms.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

The pom pom will stop the belt from slipping through so I would keep the pom poms on it.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

The coat is beautiful!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

The coat is a work of art. Very nicely done and I like the pompom


----------



## Phaedra96 (Feb 7, 2011)

I think your work is beautiful, the hours of work!! Personally, just my opinion....no pom. I hate them. Maybe you could use a charm on each end or something like that.


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

I love your coat, your knitting is beautiful. I would let the design speak and leave off both the cord and the pompom.


----------



## donnacarlson61 (Nov 20, 2012)

Love the jacket. The pom pom is cute, but have you thought about making a tassle instead?


----------



## sross512004 (Mar 4, 2011)

Absolutely stunning. But I would eliminate the pompom.


----------



## maxine pisterzi (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow, just beautiful


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow! That is gorgeous! ;0)


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful Jacket


----------



## SusanM (Feb 4, 2011)

Incredible work of art - no pom-pom is needed - it's too classy for pom-poms!


----------



## mhayward (Dec 14, 2013)

gorgeous!


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

A work of art!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Lovely! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## arohunui (Jan 1, 2013)

Love it..


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautiful coat, very impressive!
The pom pom works although personally I'd be tempted to find some decorative beads, but that's just me.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

You did an amazing job - it's lovely!


----------



## gram98 (Jul 8, 2013)

You should be proud of your amazing work!


----------



## clegrant (Sep 29, 2012)

Absolutely awesome!! Your stitches are beautiful.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful coat. I think I would prefer some kind of large wood bead on the end instead of the pom.


----------



## Shautzie (Jun 9, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful and I love the poof.


----------



## Maurlynn (Sep 26, 2013)

Oh my that is gorgeous! A round of applause. Have a blessed day everyone.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Gorgeous coat!!! Beautiful knitting job!!! Although I am not a pom pom person, I do like the pom pom.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Coat is gorgeous! I can see why it took 2 years.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Beautiful coat!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Your coat is magnificent! I'm not a fan of the pom pom -- it does detract from the stunning work you did -- takes away from the richness of the pattern.


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

Beautiful work, such intense detail! I like the pom pom


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

Tove said:


> WOW!!! It is beautiful!
> I personally like the cord without the pom poms. There is so much interesting texture in the garment that the pom poms distracts and pulls the eye away.
> Just my thoughts


I agree. I would make a smallish tassel myself. If in fact, you ever do lose the end pulling through to the other side, its easy enough to find.


----------



## pebblecreek (Mar 13, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Beautifully knitted. Gorgeous coat.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow! It's gorgeous, you are so clever.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

It's beautiful! You've done great work and you are very creative.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

The sweater is just gorgeous.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Darling coat! I like the pompon. Great design!


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

I am not a pom pom fan either but it looks great on this fabulous sweater. I thought some beads instead of pom pom but then I realized they could catch on the sweater and this is not a good thing.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Wow! A work of art. Your coat is truly beautiful. Re the pom poms, if it were my coat, I would not use them as the design work is so intense and beautiful. Additional adornments are not required. However, the pom poms look fine if you are a fan of them. Again, fantastic work!


----------



## LindaRodriguez (Jan 28, 2014)

Gorgeous coat! I don't think the pom pom is necessary with all that lovely texture, but if you like it, go for it. Beautiful work!


----------



## fluffyduck (Nov 30, 2013)

beautiful!!!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

What amazing skills you must have to design and knit your beautiful, gorgeous aran jacket. I love cabling myself. The cinched in waist with the cord looks really good and the fluffy pompoms contrast and enhance the strict structuring of the cables IMHO. I think you should wear it the way that pleases you best. You have had many good suggestions.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Beautiful! Love it!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Wonderful, looks great!


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow. your coat is incredible!!


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

That's fantastic!


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

Lovely coat


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, it is so beautiful!


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

I tend to agree with Tove...use a plain tie cord & let the beautiful cables speak for themselves.


----------



## 8536 (Feb 24, 2011)

Beautiful and keep the pom pom, it gives a great fun style with a very dressy look.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful work!


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

Pom-pom looks great....and the coat is beautiful!!


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

All I can say is WOW


----------



## Mamasmurf (Feb 9, 2013)

What a lot of work - beautiful


----------



## shana (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you! Thank you! I did not expect such support. Thank you again. 
I will post the stitch pattern when I go home. 
I am in Calgary right now. 
I should mention that I used the small needles. 3.75 
That also takes long time on big project. 
The yarn was patons Canadiana. (In case my design didn't work )
I didn't want to waste expensive yarn.


----------



## colonialcrafter (Nov 7, 2012)

The coat is a work of art for sure, beautiful. My suggestion - cord needs to have more definition to it, more substance. I would make an I cord, no poms. The pom seems to take away from the wonderful style and glamour. You are going to wear this beauty around the house?????


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Fabulous!!! Love the pom poms. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

that is so pretty and fancy. I have some New Zealand wool that I just plan on knitting one of those easy Einstein coats. You are so more talented and experienced than I am.


----------



## MsHeirloom (Mar 18, 2011)

It is a gorgeous coat. Job well done. Actually amazing. I think the coat is classier without the pom-poms.


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

Fantastic! You will enjoy wearing it.


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

The coat is gorgeous! I like the pom pom--it fits with the gathered design.


----------



## Yaya579 (Oct 2, 2011)

Don't add Pom poms. It's such a beautiful coat I would hate for you not to wear it because of such a small detail!!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautifully designed coat.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

What Marvelous knitting - Your coat is Amazing :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

I think your work is beautiful. Love the pattern but not sure about the Pom Poms. I think you would have to be a very slender person with a tiny waist to wear this.I keep looking at the picture and really not sure.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful Coat..


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Double WOW!!! Very nice, looks warm too!! Great Job.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

keep the pom pom...lovely work


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

It's a beautiful coat, but the pom pom can go. How incredibly talented of you to create such a complecated pattern.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

It is just lovely. I'm not much of a pompom person, but this one serves the purpose of the cord not getting pulled back through the loops.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

I vote to keep the pompoms - gives it that extra little touch. Yoer coat is lovely!


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow... Beautiful!


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

love it, beautiful.


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## dbennett (Jun 8, 2014)

_Fantastic!_


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

knottydoll said:


> Personally, i like the pom pom....and the coat is just gorgeous!😘


ditto


----------



## mistyknit (Jan 5, 2013)

Love it just the way it is! Beautiful!!


----------



## Gramms9 (Mar 10, 2012)

Stunning  You do lovely work.


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

It is so beautiful. I see why it took you so long. I'm at six weeks on a simple kitchen towel! :roll:


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Reetz said:


> Beautiful coat! The Pom Pom adds a touch of whimsy!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CHARLIGIRL (Nov 15, 2011)

THE COAT IS BEAUTIFUL, A LOT OF WORK WENT INTO THAT YOU SHOULD BE VERY PROUD..POM POM ARE NICE TOO BUT ANYONE CAN MAKE THEM....


----------



## CHARLIGIRL (Nov 15, 2011)

THE COAT IS BEAUTIFUL, A LOT OF WORK WENT INTO THAT YOU SHOULD BE VERY PROUD..POM POM ARE NICE TOO BUT ANYONE CAN MAKE THEM....


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

absolutely fantastic!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

This coat is amazingly impressive. You are an incredible designer.


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

WOW Beautiful Gorgeous Outstanding


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That's a lot of work and you did a fantastic job!! Wear it with pride!!


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

shana said:


> I created the design of this coat and it took me 2 years to complete. I used an Aran stitch pattern I found off the internet.
> 
> I'm just not sure if I want the coat ties with the pom pom at the end. I did one pom pom just to see - any opinions ?
> 
> Pictures are below!


I like the Pom Pom, but have you thought of wooden toggles


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Your coat is very, very beautiful. You have designed it like a professional. I like the ties, but would do a long I-cord with knots at the end, or some pretty white beads. If you fasten the tie at the center back, it will never pull out accidentally. I do that with most projects where a cord is used.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Shana, have you written the pattern? You could sell this! I would buy it.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Very nice and so white.


----------



## MizMack (Jun 10, 2014)

Looks like it came from a store. Very nice work.

Cathy


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

This is an absolutely beautiful coat you have knit. Personally, I'm not a pom pom person; I don't even put them on top of toques. I think they detract, and in the case of your very classy sweater, the pom pom looks a little fru fru. There are many beautiful toggles or large beads on the market nowadays. I think I would either leave the ties plain or seek out a large bead.


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

You did a beautiful job on your coat, I like the idea of pompoms. :thumbup:


----------



## Veronica1248 (Dec 28, 2013)

You are a very talented knitter. I know how much work goes into a project like this.

You have made a beautiful coat. If you are not happy with the pom poms what about finding a good size Irish dome buttons and tie the loop in the back to your cord. I have different items at the end of my cords instead of pom poms.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

That is truly a work of art! Beautiful


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

Tove said:


> WOW!!! It is beautiful!
> I personally like the cord without the pom poms. There is so much interesting texture in the garment that the pom poms distracts and pulls the eye away.
> Just my thoughts


I agree no pom poms, you don't want anything to take away from the beautiful stitches. This is just beautiful and what an accomplishment.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

It's lovely, what a lot of work has gone into it


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow! That is one beautiful coat - - whichever way you decide about the pom poms.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful knitting. Looks complicated.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

This is magnificent!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Your coat is stunning, your work outstanding.I do not like the pom pom.


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow! Stunning!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Wow! nice job! re: the pom pom--what age is the sweater for? It looks adult size and if so you might want to re-think the pom poms but add some kind of ornament like a medium sized bead or decorative object to add weight to the ties and give it a special look. If it is for a little girl, the pom poms would be sweet.


Added later: oops someone has already thought of that--the toggles would be a nice touch any age.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Tove said:


> WOW!!! It is beautiful!
> I personally like the cord without the pom poms. There is so much interesting texture in the garment that the pom poms distracts and pulls the eye away.
> Just my thoughts


That's my humble opinion too. The beautiful patterns and texture don't need more. No pom poms ....


----------



## spinner24 (Mar 23, 2014)

I love the pom-pom!


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Fantastic coat. What a lot of work. I think enough pattern without the pompoms. Brilliant.


----------



## cavedwellersmum (Aug 14, 2013)

wow brilliant knitting well done Kudos to you

Pom pom not for me, but I know others that would love it


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

WOW!!! that is a lot of work!!! well done! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

This is really beautiful! Great work!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Beautiful, I vote for pom-poms.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Beautiful work. And you know, I rather like the pompom!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Wonderful. I like the pompom but not for me. I would play with it until it was ragged.


----------



## jmohara7 (Feb 10, 2014)

Wow wow and wow (no pom pom)


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow! You are very talented!!


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

shana said:


> Forgot to attach pictures.


WOW!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Awesome display of your talent. Just absolutely beautiful.


----------



## crecol71 (Aug 21, 2011)

That is so lovely. Yes the Pom Poms will just finish it off. Congratulations on a great job..


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

That is so great, I too like the pom poms.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Gorgeous coat, beautiful work


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

WOW this is the coolest. I also am not a pom pom fan, so it is personal likes. It doesn't take away from the beautiful coat!


----------



## Knuttyknitter941 (Oct 22, 2012)

Great job on a gorgeous coat. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

It looks like you might have a bit of a "tummy" so take off the pom poms (it draws the eye down)

Just my opinion
DotD


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

knottydoll said:


> Personally, i like the pom pom....and the coat is just gorgeous!😘


Me, too. Aloha... Bev


----------



## timtookie (Jun 5, 2011)

A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

What a gorgeous coat!! I like it either way!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

A work of art. I tip my hat to you. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

I can understand why that took you two years but what a lovely result! Very challenging project! I'd vote for plain ends to the pull string...or maybe tassels...The pom pom doesn't appeal to me. Joan 8060


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

Whoa baby, that is truly impressive!


----------



## desertbarefoot (Jun 23, 2013)

Love it! I think I would leave the pom poms off. So much pretty detail in the stitches that it doesn't need any other embellishments.


----------



## shmsjm (Jan 20, 2013)

You have created a beautiful sweater. Lots of detail and I think you could add the pompoms. It is gorgeous!


----------



## dhollie99 (Mar 12, 2014)

Love it! and...I like the pompoms


----------



## bluemoon knitter (Sep 18, 2011)

Stunning !!!


----------



## HollyA (Apr 11, 2013)

Love it. Not a fan of pom poms. The coat is stunning on its own merit


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Beautiful beyond words.


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

I think the pompoms would draw the viewers eys down to that spot. Do you want them to look there? :shock:


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

Gorgeous. I personally don't like the pom-pons. I just don't like things like that.


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

This us absolutely beautiful!!! You did a wonderful job. I love it!!! 
I prefer no pompom ... The jacket has enough pattern to it that it does not need them. Just my opinion.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Gorgeous design. You do beautiful work.


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

Your coat is fantastic! I like the pom pom.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

WOW it is beautiful


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow that is stunning, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Donna K (May 1, 2014)

Stunning


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Love the style. great job


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

Your knitted coat is very pretty. I would go with the pom-pom it looks nice


----------



## sonnie71 (Feb 11, 2013)

What beautiful work and the design is exquisite. I prefer it without the pompom.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Shana, absolutely exquisite! Congratulations on your accomplishment.


----------



## Laura Reilly (Mar 13, 2013)

Just lovely! Wear it with delight!


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Most beautiful knitted coat I have ever seen! You do great work!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

An awesome jacket!!!


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Beautiful pattern and what a lot of work! I salute you on a job well done--it's beautiful!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

I actually like the pom pom plus you wouldn't have to worry about losing the tie  Your work is exceptional and the coat turned out fantastic


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

WOW! That is simply gorgeous!


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jmohara7 (Feb 10, 2014)

What about using those plastic thing ma bobs that you sometimes see on a coat that has strings it kinda draws the strings up together then you can loosen it by pinching it


----------



## ladybugz777 (Apr 17, 2011)

That is a lovely coat. Be proud my dear!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Beautiful...


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

Poms are great worth it. Two year project shows you stuck with it! Beautiful sweater.


----------



## jmohara7 (Feb 10, 2014)

What yarn did you use? Beautiful


----------



## shana (Mar 11, 2014)

jmohara7 said:


> What yarn did you use? Beautiful


I used Patons Canadiana . It is acrylic. I did not have a pattern for the design of the sweater. I was not sure how it would turn out.
So i used this yarn. A local knitter who sells kids sweaters , told me this would be a good yarn to practice.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Stunning work. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## jmohara7 (Feb 10, 2014)

shana said:


> I used Patons Canadiana . It is acrylic. I did not have a pattern for the design of the sweater. I was not sure how it would turn out.
> So i used this yarn. A local knitter who sells kids sweaters , told me this would be a good yarn to practice.


Absolutely Beautiful white on white (buttons) stunning


----------



## shana (Mar 11, 2014)

jmohara7 said:


> Absolutely Beautiful white on white (buttons) stunning


I could not find white buttons in that size and shape. 
These are wood buttons and I painted them white.


----------



## miriolab3253 (Jun 2, 2014)

I love this. I want one!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Gorgeous creation!!! I like the pom pom.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Beautiful. Perfect knitting.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

I like the pom pom.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

what a beautiful coat!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Lovely coat, so much detailed work


----------



## crackerjack (Sep 11, 2012)

wow wow wow absolutely fabulouse I like the pom-poms


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful coat but I would like it without the pom-poms. Just me.


----------



## mary charnley (Nov 23, 2012)

Wow.


----------



## mary charnley (Nov 23, 2012)

Wow.


----------



## Cheryl1814 (Feb 7, 2013)

Beautiful Work!! I like it better without the pom pom. But that would be you personal choice.


----------

